# What are your slowest days?



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mine are Wednesdays for sure, and often Thursdays. The rest of the week I can do at least $20 per hour most often. 

I don't only go by hourly average, I include number of good hours in a day. 

Also, what hours do you work? I work 9am - 1pm ( sometimes to 2pm), then 4 or 5 - 8pm. But often am tired at 7pm and go home.

Being 70 years of age, I find I really need that afternoon nap.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lately?
Monday
Tuesday
Wednesday
Thurssday
Friday
Saturday
and
Sunday
The rest are pretty busy!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mondays.

I work from 5 a.m. to around noon. 

I don't like driving at night so that's out and I find I make just as good if not better money doing early morning deliveries as opposed to lunch hour ones.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

As @Rickos69 implied, slow days are only two: today and tomorrow.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Monday all the college students are hungover from the weekend.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> What are your slowest days?


Any day that requires getting out of bed.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Latley its been Mondays and Tuesdays. Tuesdays have always been consistently the worst but the last few Mondays have been bad for whatever reason


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I usually go out from 1130 am to 200pm M-F before work. Try to make a quick $20 weekdays. Weekends whenever i want and try to make $100 each day. Slow days are Tuesday-Thursday mostly, but sometimes good.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TCar said:


> I usually go out from 1130 am to 200pm M-F before work. Try to make a quick $20 weekdays. Weekends whenever i want and try to make $100 each day. Slow days are Tuesday-Thursday mostly, but sometimes good.


2.5 hours (lunchtime) in my city normally gets me $50 or so. But, things have slowed down considerably, it's that time of year.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

For me I’d say Tuesday and Wednesday are normally the slowest. 

I’ll add another category for you and that is the day that is the hardest to figure out. In other words it can be really good or really bad and it is very difficult to predict in advance whether it will be good or bad. Without question, the day that most accurately fits that description for me is FRIDAY. And I personally love Fridays. So I just don’t understand why they are consistently so unpredictable!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Tuesday to Thursday in my market.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Mon/Tue here. Wed is the unknown, can be great or dead. I think it has to do with Social Security check day.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> For me I’d say Tuesday and Wednesday are normally the slowest.
> 
> I’ll add another category for you and that is the day that is the hardest to figure out. In other words it can be really good or really bad and it is very difficult to predict in advance whether it will be good or bad. Without question, the day that most accurately fits that description for me is FRIDAY. And I personally love Fridays. So I just don’t understand why they are consistently so unpredictable!


Yeah, I kinda agree with you on Friday. Some Fs are killer, and others are like, WTF happened?


----------

